

Offer HN: Free AppSumo.com Bundle - noahkagan

Hey Guys<p>I heart HN and have met / learned a lot from being on here. First 10 emails get todays (http://appsumo.com) designer bundle.<p>Email in profile.
======
kmg
Wow ! Thanks. taking you up on that offer. Hopefully I can pay it forward with
my current skillset ! Oops, missed it by minutes ;)

------
grease
Looks like I'm (ridiculously) late to the party. Anyway, appreciate the offer
you're making

------
noahkagan
Wow. That was fast. We have 10% coupons if you email me. Only for HN readers.

~~~
sabj
Ah, I presume from this comment that they are all gone then? Dang, that's what
I get for spending time studying in the library, instead of on HN...!

Still, your kindnesses are much appreciated and make HN a great place!

Thanks!

------
tibbon
Thank you so much for this kind offer. Emailing you now.

------
webjoe
I'm a happy customer. Thanks though!

